
Show HN: M1 Finance – Automatically invest in what you want, for free - rryyan
https://www.m1finance.com
======
rryyan
Hello HN! I lead the team at M1 Finance responsible for designing and building
our product.

M1 is an automated brokerage that allows you to easily invest in a custom
portfolio on our web site or mobile apps. Whenever you deposit or withdraw
money, we automatically calculate and execute the trades for you. Your money
is invested down to the penny using fractional shares.

For the investor, we think robo-advisors don’t offer enough choice over your
portfolio, and other brokerages require too much effort to manage your
investments. We created M1 to be the ultimate investing tool. And today, we
announced we are eliminating all fees to make the investing experience
completely free.

We would love to get your feedback! I’ll be around all day watching this
thread, or you can reach me anytime at r.spradlin@m1finance.com.

~~~
s0rin
What are some of the "other sources of revenue" that you're planning on
rolling out in 2018?

~~~
rryyan
We're adding additional personal finance products to our offering. We'll share
specifics in future announcements -- stay tuned!

------
Rainymood
How do you make money?

~~~
matt_the_bass
Yes. Please add details about this on the site. Without them I feel skeptical.

~~~
rryyan
Good question, we of course need revenue to serve our customers and grow. The
short answer is that brokerages can make money from the assets held in their
accounts and from handling customer trades. And compared to legacy brokerages,
being digital-first allows M1 to minimize costs and offer our investing
service without commission fees.

Our founder and CEO goes into more detail about our sources of revenue in this
blog post: [https://blog.m1finance.com/m1-is-now-
free/](https://blog.m1finance.com/m1-is-now-free/). (Look for the section "How
We’ll Make Money".)

